# Some toys I am too old to play with



## Battou (Mar 6, 2008)

Die-cast collectables, boredom shots from some time ago, not much thought to them but ...






















Just thought I would share


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 6, 2008)

I love the brightness of the pink one

oh and your never too old to play with toys


----------



## Battou (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I liked the pink one too, when I saw them I only had the money to get just one of them and that was the one I grabbed. Oddly enough my brother got me the other one not long later as a birthday gift...so I have'em both


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

nice shots!! macro lens?


----------



## Battou (Mar 10, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> nice shots!! macro lens?



Negitive, I think it was my FD 50mm kit lens, I took them a wile ago and had them sitting in researve for a dry spell due to the nature of having taken them out of shear bordom. I'll check the log book to be sure in a minuet or two.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 11, 2008)

Battou said:


> Negitive, I think it was my FD 50mm kit lens, I took them a wile ago and had them sitting in researve for a dry spell due to the nature of having taken them out of shear bordom. I'll check the log book to be sure in a minuet or two.




log book huh? i should think about using one of those. did you make that yourself or are they available somewhere?


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 11, 2008)

You're never too old to play with toys.....

I love trying for perpesctive shots with models and scales. Here's one with a 1/18th scale F1 car from a few years back.


----------



## Battou (Mar 11, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> log book huh? i should think about using one of those. did you make that yourself or are they available somewhere?



I use the little composition notebooks that are readilly available






One roll of film takes up two pages, I keep minimal information for each shot, I  keep as little as possible so to try to prevent putting it off and forgetting.


Film speed______________________________Sendout Envelope#

Frame# - F/Stop - Shutter speed - Misc (lens, filter, bellows, mirror locked...ect)
__________________________________

1 - f/16 - 1/250 - 50mm 1.4
2 - f/22 - 1/500 - 135mm 2.8 (slylight)

And so of and so forth.


I guess it qualifies as making my own 

Unfortunately, this roll of film dose not look like I logged the envelope number......I forget that some times when turning several rolls of film......I am not sure what pages it belongs to.


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks for the info. i am going to start doing that as well.


----------

